
Join Us: Visual Studio 2017 Launch Event and 20th Anniversary - LyalinDotCom
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2017/02/09/visual-studio-2017-launch-event-and-20th-anniversary/
======
LyalinDotCom
On the 2nd day of the event on March 8th we're going to do a full day of free
training over two parallel livestream tracks too, details to follow soon!

------
vyrotek
I'm pretty excited for the new Tuples features in C# 7.

